# Male Goat with Dark or Bloody Urine



## Enchanted Sunrise Farms (Nov 2, 2013)

The last couple times i've seen our male goat pee, it appears dark, possibly bloody.  He's a five-year-old Nigerian Dwarf whether.  He is acting normal, eating, drinking, skipping around.  He gets a diet of hay (Orchard grass or Meadow grass), some apples and various veggies in the morning, and grazing on ivy, pine needles (which he loves) and leaves.  i keep out baking soda and goat minerals.  No grain at all.  

Our one large animal vet clinic in the area closed down several years ago.  i have a call into one of the vets who may have gone into private practice.  But he may not work on a Saturday, i don't know.  Can this be a symptom of Urinary Calculi?  Any suggestions on what i might do to help him until i can get ahold of a vet?  Thank you in advance for any advice anyone might offer.


----------



## elevan (Nov 2, 2013)

2 things come to mind...

1)  Overuse of vitamin B

2)  Urinary Calculi

Here's a good thread to read on Urinary Calculi , which includes treatments.

If you've been giving heavy vitamin B supplements then I would back off and see if that changes things.


----------



## Enchanted Sunrise Farms (Nov 4, 2013)

Thanks so much for your input.  i will read up on the urinary calculi.  We don't give our goats any supplements.  So doubt it would be too much Vitamin B.  When i looked at him peeing yesterday, it looked lighter, cloudy, but not dark or bloody.  The two large animal vets in town have not called me back.  i am hoping he will get better with lots of fresh water.  But will continuing reading on the UC.


----------



## ksalvagno (Nov 5, 2013)

Baking soda will deactivate ammonium chloride so I would not be leaving that out free choice for a male.


----------



## Enchanted Sunrise Farms (Nov 5, 2013)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> Baking soda will deactivate ammonium chloride so I would not be leaving that out free choice for a male.


Oh, i didn't know that.  i will take that away right now.  i leave goat minerals out for all three goats (Billy, Hillary, and Tinker) free choice.  i hope that is okay.


----------



## elevan (Nov 5, 2013)

Yes, leaving the minerals out free choice is a good thing...just pull the baking soda.

Watch for signs that he's straining to pee.  Or that he's in pain (ie: hunched back, grinding teeth).


----------

